

Show HN: Our stock option tracking app for small businesses - adovenmuehle
https://conjecta.com

======
adovenmuehle
Hey guys,

For those interested in the technical specs: we're using Django, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap (we are not designers), nginx, uwsgi. We are going to use Stripe for
billing (when I get it implemented).

We currently have two 512 MB nodes with Linode.

We're using this cool bootstrap-styled datepicker:
<https://github.com/eternicode/bootstrap-datepicker>

------
ctinsley
I for one feel more comfortable being able to login and ensure that
everything's been recorded correctly. Let's admit it, as a small company, the
CEO and accounting (if they are not the same person) are worried about more
than recording options correctly. So thanks for introducing the product to us,
and adding an unparalleled level of transparency to the employees!

------
dmillerconj
We're looking for feedback on how the app might help companies and especially
employees track their options and their vesting.

We've focused more on functionality and less on design.

Early users like having visibility to their holdings. Let us know what you
think.

